# Is 99135 covered by medicare?



## FractalMind (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to know if hypotension technique is a billable code for medicare...


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 27, 2009)

Erika,

No, traditional Medicare and Railroad Medicare do not cover 99135, however, you can still bill it (if you accept Medicare assignment) & MC will deny as bundled.

Julie, CPC


----------

